
Scientists Are Using DNA Origami to Fight Cancer and Save Lives - kavikalyn
http://origami.me/scientists-using-dna-origami-fight-cancer-save-lives/
======
dekhn
Typical PR: title says "fight cancer and save lives", scientists actually
"Their method has already been tested in the laboratory and has been
successful against both Breast Cancer and Leukaemia cells."

AKA, not anywhere near saving lives yet.

